# Additional Library Racks



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2012)

Well after my last two bottlings my library ran out of space. Between yesterday and today I was able to build and finish five more wall racks that can hold a total of 45 bottles or varieties as I make them. They were actually very simple to make and inexpensive. And to think hvac36 wants to know when it stops!! It doesn't!!!


----------



## Flem (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks great, Dan. Anxious to see it in person.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice! 

Better finish off the rest of the basement!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Nice!
> 
> Better finish off the rest of the basement!


 
Out of the question! My wife has mentioned it and a friend drew up plans for me. I don't want to give up my openess of the production area or lab area. When it comes down to it we would entertain 98% of the time upstairs anyways.


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I dont feel so bad now, as its taking over my downstairs as well. Thankfully we do all are gatherings upstairs as well.. 
Dan thanks ..Doctor Phill did call but I was busy in the wine room


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 25, 2012)

Why do some of those medals say 3rd grade spelling bee?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL, thats all I could find at the thrift store.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 26, 2012)

Now there is an great idea! Must find that box with all the kids soccer ribbons and tournament medals.....


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 26, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Why do some of those medals say 3rd grade spelling bee?



LOL that was funny! :-D 

Nice set-up Dan! It's probably handy to be good with woodworking as well as winemaking!


----------



## BobF (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice, Dan. Very nice!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 27, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Why do some of those medals say 3rd grade spelling bee?


 

 
 


Dan just got too close with the camera. All this time, I thought those ribbons were from wine making. He stole them from the kids and grandkids and put on his collection.


----------



## walkerstone (May 3, 2012)

Wow, so beside the cracks about the spelling bee's are they actually wines you've crafted that have won in competitions?

If so then more wows.. How long have you been at this game?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2012)

walkerstone said:


> Wow, so beside the cracks about the spelling bee's are they actually wines you've crafted that have won in competitions?
> 
> If so then more wows.. How long have you been at this game?


 
LOL, You wouldn't believe me if I told you! I just started in late 2008. I totally blam the entire obsession on Wade and Tom. Yes I did entire many competitions in the past but those are going tbe cut down drastically now.

I had been saving one bottle from every batch I made but made the decision last week I am no longer going to do that. I am also going to start drinking/serving the library except for the bottles with medals/ribbons on them. They are taking up valuable real estate.


----------



## walkerstone (May 4, 2012)

Well I'll try my best but I doubt I'll have a library anywhere near as diverse or successful in just 2 n a half fish years!

Inspiring work


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2012)

Hehehe, thats what you say now!!! We'll see you in 2 years and I bet it will be a different story! ALOL


----------



## SarahRides (May 4, 2012)

2 years ago I owned one carboy............now I own about 25 and have taken over about half of our basement! I <3 Craigslist! :-D Most of what I have is not in the drinking stage yet but I'll have a whole lot of stuff by the end of the year!


----------

